# Worst show ever last night



## virus5150 (Mar 7, 2010)

So after playing infront of a packed venue, having huge pits, our drummer decided since he needed to go and controlls our band money that he had to interupt the promoter ( who which is running sound also becuase his brother's in the hospital who usually runs sound) while he's trying to help get the band after us setup and ready to go, and ask for our money for the night. And even after the sound guy saying hold on im trying to work, our drummer kept on going. SO after the promoter/sound guy got pissed off with him, he told us never to come to him again for shows becuase he doesn't want to work with people who piss him off that much for 100$ while he's trying to work. So i busted my fucking balls helping this guy cleanup for 2 hours after the show, adn talked to him continuously the rest of the night and helped him setup mic, etc. for the rest of the bands. He told me im a very respectful kid and he isn't going to screw our band over just becuase our drummer is a dick, and he's still gonna hook us up with shows.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 7, 2010)

There's just something about drummers.


----------



## virus5150 (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah, after i talked to our durmmer he understood what he did wrong, this is his first time being in a band and playing shows, so he doesn't know the general rules like interupting sound guys, when to ask for pay, stuf flike that, but he did apolgize to the guy about it through our band myspace, but the guy never responded, and this guy is a huge promoter for maryland metal bands.


----------



## Leuchty (Mar 7, 2010)

That sucks dude, I hate cleaning up other peoples fuck ups.

Talk to your drummer, with the whole band.


----------



## Leuchty (Mar 7, 2010)

virus5150 said:


> Yeah, after i talked to our durmmer he understood what he did wrong, this is his first time being in a band and playing shows, so he doesn't know the general rules like interupting sound guys, when to ask for pay, stuf flike that, but he did apolgize to the guy about it through our band myspace, but the guy never responded, and this guy is a huge promoter for maryland metal bands.


 
Fuck, i got ninja'd. 

Apologizing on MySpace is NOT really the way to do it.


----------



## virus5150 (Mar 7, 2010)

well the guy told me to do that, cuz it's just easier for him i guess. But yeah, i don't mind, i just didn't want to loose him as a promoter.


----------



## robotsatemygma (Mar 7, 2010)

Ugh, sorry the drummer almost fucked your band over without knowing it. It's a common mistake for newbies to ask for anything at the most inappropriate times. I always make it a point to stick around and BS with everyone and help out if I can. 

Side note, I hate cleaning up other peoples messes. I moonlighted with a band a few years back where the vocalist burnt some bridges. As the main person booking/managing the band, I wasted a lot of my time patching things up with venues and other bands. Majority of it was, oh we gave the old lineup a show you owe us a show, and not a show at "venue x", like last time. I eventually got irritated with it all and left the band. 

Moral of the story: you and your band always need to be on your best behavior. You never know who you'll insult or piss off and how it will effect you down the road. Bad attitudes will get you no where.


----------



## signalgrey (Mar 7, 2010)

theres always one.


----------



## 777timesgod (Mar 13, 2010)

Finding a drummer is hard these days so talking to him is logical rather than kicking his ass.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Mar 13, 2010)

One of the reasons we don't have/want a drummer


----------



## Origin (Mar 13, 2010)

RETARDED mistake, but sort of forgivable considering he's new...I've never played a big show and even I know you don't harass the dude for cash though. It's just...manners :\


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Mar 13, 2010)

You would think he would have some common sense... 

Why is the newbie handling the money?

Oh and apparently the show went well if you played to a full house.


----------



## swayman (Mar 13, 2010)

I've had a drummer do this also, drummers are absolute retards.

It's times like these when I'm really glad I have a laptop & superior drummer. Plug that shit into the desk, no drummer required...

BTW: From my experience it's best to delegate one member from the band to deal with the money, somebody with sense...


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Mar 14, 2010)

+1 to there's something about drummers.


----------



## SweepsAllDay (Mar 14, 2010)

Step 1. Watch bands.
Step 2. Play your set.
Step 3. Watch other bands.
Step 4. Go ask whoever's in charge politely to pay you.
Step 5. Leave.

Sometimes they leave out the hidden step where you get hassled for half an hour. "Dude we only had X amount of people show up tonight, and we can only pay you Y amount, even though we PROMISED to pay you Z amount." Some of the guys running venues can seriously be dicks. If you can't pay me what you said you were gonna pay me, don't book me. If it weren't for the bands, how are they even going to make money? Sorry, went off on a tangeant. I just feel like I've had to go through a lot of shit sometimes just to get paid.


----------



## jjjsssxxx (Mar 14, 2010)

Fucking drummers.

If that's your worst show ever though, that's not so bad. Just wait until you're a thousand miles from home and the promoter tries to get away with handing you 20 bucks then disappears before the end of the night because he doesn't have any money to pay you. ("Gorespawn" Chris in St. Louis)

Sounds like you're dealing with a promoter who's not that much of a jerk-off and he probably isn't going to forget about you guys now, which could potentially be to your advantage.


----------



## Tukaar (Mar 28, 2010)

Sorry for the novel I'm about to write here.

We haven't really had a WORST SHOW yet. We had a really bad one when we were starting out. I had a serious nosebleed earlier that day that had left me really weak, which was bad, seeing as how I'm the frontman. As a result, we didn't play the songs very well and I didn't put on the best show I could've. Another downside to that show was the fact that a majority of them there were there to see a local Christian Hardcore band, pretty much the polar opposite of us. (We're a norse influenced doom metal band.) So, let's review:

1.) Weakened physical and mental state.
2.) Affected stage performance from the above.
3.) Indifferent crowd, even if had played well.

Oh well.

We also had another kinda shitty one on Feb. 27th, 2010. We were once again playing with nothing but Christian Hardcore bands (Think The Devil Wears Prada.) We were the first band there, and we talked to the promoter and snagged the 2nd slot of the night, seeing as how we didn't want to have to play first or last. We had nestled our gear over on one side of the stage when the other two bands came in. They seemed nice enough at the time. They nodded at us, came up and talked, asked about our music, etc. 

I was setting up the Floyd on my main guitar when one of them yelled over "DO YOU GUYS PLAY BREAKDOWNS?!". I politely responded "nope", smiled, and went back to my work. However, in the back of my mind, I knew this wasn't going to end well. The bands had brought in two refrigerator-sized plywood boxes for them to jump off of onstage, despite the low ceilings of the club we were playing in that night. On these boxes were all painted huge crosses, further driving the point home that they were Christian bands. Oh well.

The first band went on. Not bad for Christian Hardcore, actually. The guitarist was using a badassed really tall Peavey 4x12 cab from the mid '70s. Drummer was goofy, his glasses kept falling off during the set onto his snare drum. Singer was a cool guy, didn't talk to the crowd much. Oh, did I mention the crowd? It was us, about 10 of our fans, the other Christian Hardcore band, and two of their girlfriends. Small crowd, I don't care. Anyways, they finished theirs, we set up, we played ours. Overall, I was really happy with our performance that night.

Third band tiem. Things start getting weird. They were pretty generic sounding, but bearable. Me and the rest of the band were sitting over at our merch table while the first band hardcore danced around the floor. We didn't join in for a number of reasons. 1.) Hardcore dancing is dumb. 2.) I can't hardcore dance. 3.) I didn't like their music. 4.) None of our fans did either. Not our problem. In the midst of one of their songs, one of their fans walked up to our table and said these words:
"YOU GUYS NEED TO SHOW SOME FUCKING RESPECT! SERIOUSLY!"

Lolwut. I let it go. The dude we put in charge of running the merch booth was wanting to fight him after the show, but I stopped him. Come to think of it, my girlfriend/manager was wanting to kick his ass, too. (Angry Devout Atheist Chick + Rude Christian Hardcore Kid = VOLATILE SITUATION.) Luckily, I was able to keep her calm. 
The band played 2 songs (We were supposed to play a 30 minute set. First band did 5 songs, we did 6.), then they put down their instruments, pulled a bible out of their gig bag and their bass player proceeded to tell us the story of how he came to know Jesus Christ, his lord and saviour. I could've understood a simple "Everything we do is for Jesus Christ, *NEXT SONG*, like most Christian Hardcore bands do, but they did something different. They literally stood on that stage and preached to us for 10 MINUTES OF THEIR SET, and told us how all other ideologies were wrong and how our gods were wrong because theirs can "bring down the fire". To this, I snickered to our drummer "Yeah, well mine can bring down the thunder." while I nestled my Thor's Hammer pendant in my hand. They ceased preaching and played one more song, and the pain was over.

After the show, the promoter came out and paid us. The way this club worked was that the club took just a little off the top to keep the place running and then gave the rest to the bands. Our income for that night: 12 dollars. I'm not complaining. We didn't have to drive far at all to play, it was a fun show for us to play, overall good experience. Then the other bands started bitching about the payout. Struck me as odd, seeing as how they were supposed to be playing for Jesus, not the money, and they drove a lot shorter distance to be there. A thought I had that I didn't verbalize was:
"Bitch, plz, if it wasn't for us, you wouldn't have even gotten that. LET IT GO."

So, that's it. Hope me and my band didn't come across as assholes or anything. I love you guys. You made my taste in music not suck.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Mar 28, 2010)

+1 to the "some drummers..."

Our past drummer would have probably done the same thing if my vocalist isn't around keeping him in check all the time.
Dude is demanding, rude, and frustrating to work with but MAN could he drum.
He bailed on us out of nowhere after trying to run the band deciding that band practice would happen whenever it was convenient for HIM aka whenever he couldn't find anyone to hang out with or anything to do. Basically he chose his social life over the band. His 13" tom is still here and I haven't heard of him in months.

Thankfully, our new drummer is much more respectable, sane, and talented.


Good job making up for it the rest of the night, though. Seriously, things would've been worst-case-scenario if you didn't. Good to see your band has a mediator. Without you, it would've been like this at just about every show you guys would go to.


----------



## Daggorath (Mar 29, 2010)

Although I'm sure there are some perfectly normal, modest drummers out there I've dealt with a hell of alot of immature unprofessional wankers over the years behind the kit. There must be some reason for it. Some primal neanderthal urge to hit things with sticks is congruent with agression and egotism. I dunno, just speculation really.


----------



## shredzilla509 (Mar 29, 2010)

virus5150 said:


> Yeah, after i talked to our durmmer he understood what he did wrong, this is his first time being in a band and playing shows, so he doesn't know the general rules like interupting sound guys, when to ask for pay, stuf flike that, but he did apolgize to the guy about it through our band myspace, but the guy never responded, and this guy is a huge promoter for maryland metal bands.


 
He is new, and your letting him handle the bands money?


----------



## shredzilla509 (Mar 29, 2010)

Tukaar said:


> Sorry for the novel I'm about to write here.
> 
> We haven't really had a WORST SHOW yet. We had a really bad one when we were starting out. I had a serious nosebleed earlier that day that had left me really weak, which was bad, seeing as how I'm the frontman. As a result, we didn't play the songs very well and I didn't put on the best show I could've. Another downside to that show was the fact that a majority of them there were there to see a local Christian Hardcore band, pretty much the polar opposite of us. (We're a norse influenced doom metal band.) So, let's review:
> 
> ...


 
haha that reminds me of a band we played with, we had no problems with them but the band is notorious for playing only three songs and using the extra song time slot for bible verses and testimony, and then the vocalist would take this time to cry.... on stage. I have no problem with religions, but I would like to here music at shows.


----------



## Jogeta (Mar 29, 2010)

shredzilla509 said:


> the vocalist would take this time to cry.... on stage



blatantly because he subconsciously knows he's doing this:  to thin air

the back/bible page turning hand/knees must give him _hell_


----------



## Tukaar (Mar 30, 2010)

shredzilla509 said:


> haha that reminds me of a band we played with, we had no problems with them but the band is notorious for playing only three songs and using the extra song time slot for bible verses and testimony, and then the vocalist would take this time to cry.... on stage. I have no problem with religions, but I would like to here music at shows.



That's what I said. After the show, they got ahold of us and said that they wanted to play more shows with us. D:


----------



## Evil7 (Mar 30, 2010)

Im lucky i inspired my drummer to even start playing... I would borrow a kit from another friend so he could stay at my place an Play.. He was just a good friend before.... This made him want his own kit. He finaly got a nice tama kit 3 years ago.... Thus I created my Drummer! He is a really Level headed guy who is a "natural". You would never guess he has only owned a kit for 3 years. I think vocalists are way more difficult to deal with.. I recently found a new vocalist because of this..


----------



## sPliNtEr_777 (Mar 30, 2010)

yes I read the thread, and my following post is kinda off topic but fits with the title of 
"worst show ever". On friday gone my college/school hosted its annual rock concert (which I hosted btw) and we had the usual amalgam of all sorts: we had 5FDP  and KSE  covers, a very small asian boy performing electric six's "Gay Bar", and this guy...

Im not going to name him (although he may be named on the vid) but he is a celebrity in my school. Believe it or not he is my age, 18, and he is renowned for being arrested for (consentual) sex with a minor (statutory rape)...



pretty much throughout the vid you can here shouts of "paedo", "horse shit", and at the end, "you fucking suck" . Worst show ever? Thank god you arent him...


Oh and I know this is off topic but I though it would take your mind of the troubles in your band 

edit: it seems likely that this post may soon get deleted, so Im sorry, I hope this hasnt offended anyone, just made them die of laughter as it should! enjoy while it lasts


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Mar 30, 2010)

Lmao that really is the worst show ever. Is it the singer who is a kiddie fiddler?

Dear god the whole band is terrible. The pokerface cover is offensive its that bad. And did that kid even pay attention to the lyrics he was singing? It's not really a song a man should sing 

LMAO the end is classic - "You fucking suck dick, Paedo, PAEDO, PAEDO!"


----------



## sPliNtEr_777 (Mar 30, 2010)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Lmao that really is the worst show ever. Is it the singer who is a kiddie fiddler?


 
yuhuh. the rest of the band didnt even want to play with him


----------



## anthonyferguson (Mar 30, 2010)

sPliNtEr_777 said:


> yuhuh. the rest of the band didnt even want to play with him




lmao

:') really cant sing either


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Mar 30, 2010)

sPliNtEr_777 said:


> yuhuh. the rest of the band didnt even want to play with him



Why don't they drop him? It can't be too hard to get rid of a paedophile singer, he is a regular Gary Glitter!


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Apr 1, 2010)

The cure to this problem

Toontrack


----------



## ENGLShred7 (Apr 1, 2010)

Damn that sucks, man. Mad props to you, though, for handling it like a professional.


----------



## 777timesgod (Apr 2, 2010)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Dear god the whole band is terrible. The pokerface cover is offensive its that bad. And did that kid even pay attention to the lyrics he was singing? It's not really a song a man should sing !"



Maybe he is not straight, go figure. 

This thread is getting funnier and more shocking by the post. Keep it up.


----------



## Lethe (Apr 2, 2010)

Tukaar said:


> Sorry for the novel I'm about to write here.



Music and religion just shouldn't mix. Just imagining sitting at your merch booth while those guys were preaching made me cringe.


----------



## devil (Apr 2, 2010)

Esp Griffyn said:


> It's not really a song a man should sing
> 
> LMAO the end is classic - "You fucking suck dick, Paedo, PAEDO, PAEDO!"



its ok, the original is performed by a hermaphrodite


----------



## Tukaar (Apr 2, 2010)

Lethe said:


> Music and religion just shouldn't mix. Just imagining sitting at your merch booth while those guys were preaching made me cringe.



It was rough, man, haha. They weren't that great musically, either.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Apr 2, 2010)

devil said:


> its ok, the original is performed by a hermaphrodite



If you are naieve enough to take that rumour on face value then ok fair enough, but I doubt I'm alone in seeing the humour of a skinny kid in a vest singing a song about having sex with a man while the whole crowd shouts "paedo" at him. It's not the kind of scenario that pops up very often.


----------



## AngelVivaldi (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey, the show could have been worst. Grant it the show portion of it seems like it went smooth... however the business side not so much, which is USUALLY the case. Just be glad that your amp didn't blow up or that you didn't break an important string, (LOW B!  )


----------



## shredfreak (Apr 15, 2010)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> The cure to this problem
> 
> Toontrack



Makes me happy my drummer is an ipod 

And i'm usually in charge of collecting the moneyz so not going to pull any stunts like that soon lol.


----------



## imprinted (Apr 24, 2010)

seems pretty fitting for where this thread's going!


----------



## Marmaduke (May 24, 2010)

I would just like to say (very late) that I don't know what everyone is complaining about drummers for when there are fucking VOCALISTS.

Anyone?


----------

